
Beastie Boys countersue as fair use fight over “Girls” song escalates - protomyth
http://gigaom.com/2013/12/10/beastie-boys-countersue-as-fair-use-fight-over-girls-song-escalates/
======
google666s
Go Get 'em, Adam & Mike!

